# Waterplant Multi Function CO2 diffuser



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey folks- I was wondering if anyone had tried the Waterplant CO2 diffuser yet. It's mounted inline with the filter (I'm going to go with after filtration to avoid "burps.").

I'm worried that algae will grow on the ceramic as it already does with my classic-style glass diffuser except I won't really be able to clean it because it's sealed up. I already have one in hand but I'm hesitant to install it. Thoughts? Maybe hiding it in the cabinet will keep enough light off it to prevent this problem?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you could always build your own diy pvc reactor. that's what people generally use inline after a filter. a ceramic diffuser would just end up spewing bubbles all over your tank, so in essence you'll have a very misty tank. i think i read that those cheap inline co2 diffusers you get off ebay are just a waste of money. we put the inline stuff in the outlet pipes because the co2 will kill the beneficial bacteria if it was installed on the inlet pipes. 
a pvc reactor is very easy to make and costs around 10 dollars in materials and doesn't result in a misty tank.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotcha- well I already have one in hand that I got on sale (not ebay but that doesn't make it superior). It was cheap enough that I thought it could be interesting. I'm not really interested in a reactor and I already have something of a "misty tank" - doesn't really bother me. My bigger problem is the algae clogging the diffuser and making larger bubbles which are less affected by water current and just float to the top. I don't want to chop up my outflow line for the same result.

Thanks!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah it'll clog. With all that water flowing past itll be a real algae magnet. Although i suspect that it could be cleaned just like old school diffusers, you could just put it in a container with diluted bleach. Though im not too sure what the bleach would do to the plastic.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are talking about one of these









then NO...they do not clog, if algae builds up on the inside,the CO2 pushes it into the flowing stream of water...Ive run one on my tank for ~2yrs now and havent cleaned it once

when I bought it (offa eBay, China direct) they were known as Boyu diffusers and were about $4 shipped

now theyre like $25+...but I got tired of the misty look after a month or so, so I use that to run CO2 into my RG reactor


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Your thoughts about the pressure pushing the algae through are interesting, Killacross. It's the opposite flow orientation as my glass diffuser so I can't really apply logic from that experience to this.

I have extra filter line so I'll give it a try and see how it goes. I wonder how much of it is a lighting thing- maybe I can situate it in the cabinet more.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

killacross said:


> If you are talking about one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used one of these for about a year and never had to clean it either.


----------

